

Google Chrome Bug: Crashes when typing in Unicode (Tamil)  - mbchandar

Hey Google Chrome ,&lt;p&gt;1. Open Your new google chrome browser 
2. Type a unicode tamil text in address browser
3. It crashes and asks for relaunch.
======
ISL
Using code generated here

[http://www.higopi.com/ucedit/Tamil.html](http://www.higopi.com/ucedit/Tamil.html)

in a new tab on Chromium 29.0.1547.57 Debian jessie/sid (217859)

does not crash the browser

~~~
mbchandar
cannot be used practically. i use NHM writer and want to type in multiple
windows.

